# First time with Devcon2 , Help! :(



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

I finally got some time to clear my first baits before painting. I used Devcon2 for the first time. here it goes, i have a nuber of questions:

Last night I was working in the garage (50-55 F). I opened the devcon2 and squeezed it into a plastic cup, mixed it a little with a stick (nozzels pre-mixed it for me already). I used a disposable metal acid brush I bought from Harbor Freight. The devcon went on very thik and I could hardly spread it. It was like hard sap and got stringy very quickly. I got through 3 baits and after I finished I could see areas that it was high and low (no-very little devcon). 

It looked pretty bad this morning so i sanded the high spots down, wiped the baits and used my second tube of devcon2 the same as above. It again set up almost immediately and the baits now look better but there are still areas that have ridges (looks like crap). What am I doing wrong?

The devcon was on sale and might have been old? Is the air temp in my garage too cold? The areas that received a ggod coat look really good, the areas that did'n, well you know. Any help, tip would be much appreciated.

I also have envirotex and I think I will use that, the longer open time may help me a lot. the major question I have is if I go ahead and paint the baits, will even final coats of envirotex save the baits? Or should I sand them again, add enought envirotex to even the surface and then paint. Can I get away with painting them now and the final coats will fix the problem?

These will be my first paint jobs as well and will be pretty baqsic if that helps. I could also use some pointers on the createx paint (thinning, color mixing etc) if someone could point me a thread that covers that. i tried the search with little luck.

Thanks in advance for any help/suggestion as I try and navigate my way through this first time.

Mike


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Mike, 
Devcon 2T doesn't have a long working time after mixing, maybe 5 mins tops for getting a good covering so you have to brush fast. My suggestion would be use 1/4 tube and do one bait at a time. You can sand it down and apply more over top of it. It should level out if you do it one bait at a time, and if you are using a turner, use a hair dryer on it once it's turning. The heat makes the epoxy less viscous and should flow a little to even out, but it also speeds the reaction. Just don't heat them for a long time or too hot and you should be ok.


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks,
Threeriver. I'm getting the impression that the cold temp (50-55F) in my garage made the situation worse and that was my first mistake. I couldn't really even get 1 7.5 inch bait covered before it set up. Sounds like I should have used a shallower (wider) resivor for the devcon, this might have slowed the rection a bit.

Thanks for the advice.

Mike


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Mike I think the temp in the garage was probably a big part of the problem. 

Devcon is a tad particular about temp and humidity. I think maybe you might want to apply the next coat in the basement. I think you'll see a big difference.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I think the temp. is real important too.
My basement is on the cold side, even in the summer. (60-65 degrees) So i work under a heat lamp when using D2T, it helps give me smooth, even coats. I will also only coat 1 bait at a time, maybe 2 if they're small. I will use 1 mixing cup, 1 stirring stick, 1 brush, and about 1/10th of an ounce of D2T per coat.
Brian


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, i'm happy to hear it's more than likely an environmental issue rather than my incompetance....but that is yet to be seen! 

Thanks again for the help,

Mike


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

I agree with Brian, my basement also always stays on the cool side. I do 1 or 2 baits at a time, and usually the D2T usually goes on in a medium thick coat. I quickly mount it on the wheel and hit it with the hair dryer at 18-24 inches while it's turning and use the brush to help even the coat out where it didn't adhere. Using the dryer at this distance is more likely not to make the epoxy run, but is warm enough to help level it out. Word of advice... do NOT warm (with hair dryer or otherwise) the D2T before applying. You won't get half way through the first one before it sets up. Don't ask me how I know.

Especially first starting out, I might suggest you cover only one bait at a time until you are comfortable with the time frame. I've done 2 and had the batch set up on the 3rd. Not a pretty picture. Sand it down as close to the original carving as possible and put a new coat on, as thin as possible, and level it out with the dryer, wheel and brush. Should be able to continue with paint and followup from there. Too much D2T will lose the baits bouyancy and your topwater stickbait will become a sinking deep diver. 

Don't be too hard on yourself your first tries. Some of these guys make it look easy, but they (we) too started out where you are now. Patience and attention to detail. With time you will gain confidence and more understanding. 

And don't be afraid to ask questions here. There is a goldmine of information at your fingertips.

Best of luck. Keep us up to date on your progress.


----------

